# Parking sensors or Y pipe



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Car is going into Middlehursts next week as I have just bought it so want a full check over

Thinking of having parking sensors at the same time - are they worth it ? do they replace the normal beep you get on the GTR when placed in reverse

The other option is a Y pipe, whats the advantage of this and is it better value than the sensors

thanks


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

y-pipe of course. The standard cats sound like a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

The reversing beep still beeps as well as the sensors when they are fitted


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

scoobyc said:


> The reversing beep still beeps as well as the sensors when they are fitted


hmmm, thought it might

that puts me off a bit


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Yep, I've hunted high and low here and on NAGTROC and there doesn't seem to be any way around it.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

ps y-pipe is worth doing though


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

Purchase a Y pipe as they are obligatory. Use the money wasted on sensors for a Cobb 0006 and a remap.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Saunders said:


> Purchase a Y pipe as they are obligatory. Use the money wasted on sensors for a Cobb 0006 and a remap.


Tuning or safety that is unneeded.

+15bhp with y-pipe standard mapped.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Y-Pipe and then save up for reversing camera kit (not HPC supplied one)...the sensors are not great tbh.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

A12DY B said:


> Car is going into Middlehursts next week as I have just bought it so want a full check over
> 
> Thinking of having parking sensors at the same time - are they worth it ? do they replace the normal beep you get on the GTR when placed in reverse
> 
> ...


A12DY, i work near miggies. Cannot comment on the parking sensors with MY10 as the MY09 didnt beep to begin with. Although i can comment on Y pipe. The biggest advantage is volume, makes the car sound like it should of to be begin with. If you need a demo before visiting Middlehursts, drop me a PM. Your more than welcome to nip round.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

I live miles away, Im having the car transported there else I would,

Many Thanks for the offer though and all the advice,

looks like no park sensors and Y pipe it is, I gather MH fit these and warranty is still intact


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

A12DY B said:


> I live miles away, Im having the car transported there else I would,
> 
> Many Thanks for the offer though and all the advice,
> 
> looks like no park sensors and Y pipe it is, I gather MH fit these and warranty is still intact


Middlehursts fitted mine.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Parking sensors or a Y-pipe????

You have to ask!!!!!!!!???? Are you elderly?

Ban him.....lol.


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

I was negoitiating a deal on a My10 with beeping parking sensors at JFE Exeter and was told by their Master Tech that the factory constant beeping can be turned off so you are just left with the actual parking sensor beeps. I had the constant beeps on a Litchfield Type 25 Impreza and it drove me mad so hence I asked the question to JFE about the GTR before buying. Hope this helps and that JFE are right!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have asked and been told they cant be turned off....


----------



## Ken BHP (Jan 22, 2011)

Y-Pipe first, negligible if it makes any more power, but at least it doesn't sound like a sewing machine after :thumbsup:


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Stevie76. Yes I was surprised when the tech openly said yes the beeps can be turned off as I read elsewhere on the forum that they cannot. The deal fell through and the car is now sold to someone else so I still don't have the answer. Does put me off a MY10 if they can't.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I have both and whilst it may not be everyones cup of tea, the rear of my car doesnt look so bad as blends with the other Black detail following the Orange wrap. I have posted pictures on the forum elsewhere and just look for parking sensors search!

The Y-pipe sounds awesome but does deposit loads of unburnt exhaust on the rear.....but a must have in anyones book...


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

anilj said:


> The Y-pipe sounds awesome but does deposit loads of unburnt exhaust on the rear.....but a must have in anyones book...


Since I have had a remap the unburnt deposits have significantly decreased. Anyone else notice similar? Before I had a Y-pipe and no map. It was pretty sticky at the back. After there is noticeably less residue.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

scoobyc said:


> Yep, I've hunted high and low here and on NAGTROC and there doesn't seem to be any way around it.


There is a beeper(small soundbox) at the back of the instrument panel(opened) so maybe by removing it we can have no beeps?


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

Y-pipe and then Cobb, thats what I went for just never got as far as the cobb ! :-(


----------



## Jakdaw (Mar 29, 2010)

Saunders said:


> Since I have had a remap the unburnt deposits have significantly decreased. Anyone else notice similar? Before I had a Y-pipe and no map. It was pretty sticky at the back. After there is noticeably less residue.


Guess this is because the remap runs the engine leaner. I noticed the same when going from standard to Y-pipe and Ecutek remap.


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Mine is 2 weeks old now, supplied by Middlehurst, I had the sensors and camera fitted from new, the camera is excellent, I am also considering a y pipe, just wondering if its too noisy inside to enjoy music / phone calls?


----------



## bdl99 (Jul 18, 2010)

enshiu said:


> There is a beeper(small soundbox) at the back of the instrument panel(opened) so maybe by removing it we can have no beeps?


I have it on my list to come up with a solution to silence the beeps. Looking at the schematic the bleeper in part of the combination meter. One problem is that the signal to tell the meter that you are in reverse is coming by way of the canbus (unlike say the seatbelt sensor). Silencing the bleeper altogether would I'm sure be easy but just the reversing beeps may take a little more effort. One idea I had was to interupt one of the connections to the beeper when the car is in reverse which would do the trick. I have a few other ideas but want to come up with the simpliest soltuon and least intrusive.

If you have any pictures of the beeper of combination or any pictures of gaining access to the back of the comination cluster that would help because the main thing holding me back is not wanting to take my car apart yet again


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Still in mid decision,

got the car out today to give it a mini detail.

I like the idea of parking sensors but not with both sets of beeps, and I like the sound of the car now and like the idea of a standard warranty safe car.

will see how the check over goes, being collected on Monday


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

have you thought about going for the camera and not the beepers?


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

> have you thought about going for the camera and not the beepers?


That's the route I took - camera is pretty good.


----------



## bdl99 (Jul 18, 2010)

Jasper013 said:


> That's the route I took - camera is pretty good.


If you want to go the camera root I can help


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

bdl99 said:


> If you want to go the camera root I can help


I can recommend Brian  I bought my reversing camera from him, just waiting for him to receive the front cameras and then I am ordering one of those 

However, having just had my ypipe fitted, it has to be that first!!! GTR now sounds unbelievable!!! Have had a few people say that its almost ferrari'esque...... The videos on YouTube just dont do the ypipe the proper justice, Nissan seriously needs to consider (at a minimum) making this an option or better yet, standard :smokin:


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

grahamc said:


> However, having just had my ypipe fitted, it has to be that first!!! GTR now sounds unbelievable!!! Have had a few people say that its almost ferrari'esque...... The videos on YouTube just dont do the ypipe the proper justice, Nissan seriously needs to consider (at a minimum) making this an option or better yet, standard :smokin:


Which one did you fit on your car?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Miltek one that valet magic offer


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Middlehurst fitted mine from new, so no warranty issues:thumbsup:


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

What are the advantages and disadvantages of the Milltek Y Pipe? I am thinking of having one fitted to my MY11 GTR 35 but not sure at the moment?
If Middlehurst do it then no warranty issues......


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nickgtr35 said:


> What are the advantages and disadvantages of the Milltek Y Pipe? I am thinking of having one fitted to my MY11 GTR 35 but not sure at the moment?
> If Middlehurst do it then no warranty issues......


Makes car sound like it always should have done, no power increases, bit of weight saving over OEM part, bit of drone if you go non res at motorway cruising speeds.

Absolutely no issues with y pipe and warranty. Don't get hung up on all the scare mongering warranty posts.


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Makes car sound like it always should have done, no power increases, bit of weight saving over OEM part, bit of drone if you go non res at motorway cruising speeds.
> 
> Absolutely no issues with y pipe and warranty. Don't get hung up on all the scare mongering warranty posts.


Does the res version still sound good?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

AK-500 said:


> Does the res version still sound good?


I believe so but much more muted than the non res version...I like the noise so went for the louder pipe.


----------



## B16JUS (Oct 17, 2011)

Y pipe and listed to the exhausts against any object lol


----------

